# Trendnet TEW-423PI



## selp (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I am having a problem making this card work with my windows xp computer.
I installed the card on a pci slot obviously, downloaded the driver from the website which is the version b1.1r, I installed but when the installation finishes and the icon appears on the tray, it has a big black x on it.
And when I right click on it, it says start, close.
if I click on start it wont do anything. 
I tried reinstalling the driver but nothing.
What do you guys think the problem is?
Thanks a lot
Sergio
----------------------------------------

Ok So I fixed the problem, I changed pci connection in the back and now everything works.
The problem I have now is that once I connect it stays connected for a few seconds and then it dies, I mean the computer says there is connection and that there are packs being sent and received, but I cannot access the internet at all.
I did a troubleshoot on the internet connection, Ip address, gateway, wireless everything came fine but the ports area where it checks did not check properly.
everytime i disconnect and connect again, internet works fine for a few seconds and then i cant connect to any webpage.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## selp (Jul 17, 2009)

C:\Documents and Settings\Ana Luisa>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : seLp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ph.cox.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-77-6D-BF

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 15:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g Wireless PC Card/PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-E7-06-32-95
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 21, 2010 4:15:10 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 22, 2010 4:15:10 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Ana Luisa>ping 192.168.1.100

Pinging 192.168.1.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Ana Luisa>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Ana Luisa>ping 68.105.28.12

Pinging 68.105.28.12 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 68.105.28.12:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Ana Luisa>


----------



## selp (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 2 computers, my laptop and the desktop with the wireless card.
My laptop works with no problems while the desktop keeps giving problems.
When I turn it off and back on internet works for a while and then it dies, 
I noticed too that signal fluctuates from very low to low, good, very good,but it goes from 54mbps to 48mbps and then 1mbps. right now, the signal is at 48-54mbps and no internet capabilities, while the network says connected.

What I noticed too, is the fact that as soon as it boots and I use the internet I have no problems keeping it working, I let the pc idle for a bit and come back to it, it says speed is 1.0mbps and no more internet access, even though it says connected.
I was watching a netflix movie, youtube, checking email and just surfing random websites, i let it idle and crap it goes.
Could it be the network card?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please run this on the machine with the problem.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## selp (Jul 17, 2009)

here is the attachment. 
If you see the bubble on the bottom is where the 1.0 mbps appears. 
If I start the computer and quickly use the internet, and load a movie via netflix and keep it playing I could use the internet with no problems, as long as it is staying busy. 
The signal fluctuates from low, good, very low, etc.
Thanks for your help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd try channel 7 or 8 on your router, but the signal is very weak. You probably need to do something to help the signal strength.


Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## flynorth (Jul 17, 2012)

Had the same problem(s) with the constant disconnecting, and what I call "micros-freezes" where the mouse freezes in place for 3-10 seconds every couple of minutes, and also had a microsoft wireless utility running in the system tray alongside the trendnet utility, and the two of them were always fighting it out for control over the card. 

The actual chipset that this card contains are manufactured by Realtek as the 8185. 

I guess Trendnet buys the chipset's from them, and then "repackages them" with their name/logo and most importantly, their drivers/utility software. The problem is, Trendnets driver's were last updated in 2005, and the Realtek drivers have a 2010 date.

To make this card run properly, I suggest the following:

1. Go to Realtek.com and click on Downloads. Then under the download search that appears on the far left side, type in: RTL8185L and click GO. (If you can't connect to the internet with your computer because this card is totally misbehaving, then download it to another computer and move it over with a USB stick)
2. Then select your operating system, and one of the download sites that appear in BOLD BLACK CAPS to the right. Note: The first one or two sites, I selected were dead links. I think the UK one worked for me.
3. Power off the PC, and remove the card
4. Uninstall the Trendnet software using it's own uninstall utility that appears when you select Trendnet from the programs list
5. After its done, power down, and power back up. 
6. Double click on the "Driver_Utility_tew etc etc" zip file and extract it. 
7. Then find the Autorun application file, and double click on it.
8. Go through the install process.
9. Shut down the computer when its finished the install. (Note, you'll see a little red "Crab" in the system tray with an X through it saying hardware not found. That's ok.
10. Reinstall the card, and power up the PC.
11. Give it a while, it'll find the card and marry everything up. 
12. Then open the Realtek wireless LAN utility either via the icon in the system tray or via the Start / Programs way.
13. Find your network under Available Network, type in your network password. 
14. Give it a litle bit, and once its authenticated, and got a network address - you're up and running. 

(Not sure if it mattered or not, but we also had an old GigaFast wired LAN ethernet card in the PCI slot next to it. I read somewhere that the two can conflict with each other so I just removed it since we weren't using it anyways)

No disconnects now.
No micro-freezes
No Windows Wireless Utility in the system tray fighting it out with the Trendnet utility.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, this is an ancient thread and it is time to Close. 


flynorth said:


> Had the same problem(s) with the constant disconnecting, and what I call "micros-freezes" where the mouse freezes in place for 3-10 seconds every couple of minutes, and also had a microsoft wireless utility running in the system tray alongside the trendnet utility, and the two of them were always fighting it out for control over the card.
> 
> The actual chipset that this card contains are manufactured by Realtek as the 8185.
> 
> ...


----------

